# Fined 4 tickets tonight in chicago newbie needs help



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

I have been doing uber for 2 weeks and my ignorance got the best of me. I'm using 2 cars for uber an mkz and a camry. I only have the uber papers in the mkz . Tonight i used the camry and when i was stopped after dropping off pax i was given 4 tickets. 

I didn't have the uber picture id. No uber chicago registration. No vehicle inspection for uber. 

Does anyone have experience with this in chicago? I'm anxious and have court January 5. What should i expect can i get any dropped? What are the fines for each?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Ocj said:


> I have been doing uber for 2 weeks and my ignorance got the best of me. I'm using 2 cars for uber an mkz and a camry. I only have the uber papers in the mkz . Tonight i used the camry and when i was stopped after dropping off pax i was given 4 tickets.
> 
> I didn't have the uber picture id. No uber chicago registration. No vehicle inspection for uber.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this in chicago? I'm anxious and have court January 5. What should i expect can i get any dropped? What are the fines for each?


Not good bruh


----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone have experience in this situation?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

What were the 4 tickets for?


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

I think you should lead with.....Judge, do you know who your messing with? 

That always sets the tone for the rest of the meeting.

Seriously. I don't know,how it works there. Are these correctable violations? Can you bring correct paper work for each vehicle with you to show you wanted to comply but left the papers in the other car?

Maybe an atty?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ocj said:


> I have been doing uber for 2 weeks and my ignorance got the best of me. I'm using 2 cars for uber an mkz and a camry. I only have the uber papers in the mkz . Tonight i used the camry and when i was stopped after dropping off pax i was given 4 tickets.
> 
> I didn't have the uber picture id. No uber chicago registration. No vehicle inspection for uber.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this in chicago? I'm anxious and have court January 5. What should i expect can i get any dropped? What are the fines for each?


Is the Camry registered with Uber. If it's not and Uber finds out, you will probably be deactivated.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Actually, rereading the OP it looks like the Camry is not registered with Uber.


----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

It is registered with uber. It is active in my account. I just didnt have my uber id and the uber chicago papers with me i had the paperwork in my mkz car.


----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

My reason for only having the papers in my mkz is because i recieved only one set of papers from uber and my printer is broken. I'm pretty sure if i take the uber documents i should get some charges dropped. The only one i didnt do yet was the inspection for the camry so that fine ill have to pay which im ok with.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ocj said:


> It is registered with uber. It is active in my account. I just didnt have my uber id and the uber chicago papers with me i had the paperwork in my mkz car.


Oooh ok, at least you have that in your favor.

Just take all paperwork with you and tell the judge you made a mistake.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Ocj said:


> My reason for only having the papers in my mkz is because i recieved only one set of papers from uber and my printer is broken. I'm pretty sure if i take the uber documents i should get some charges dropped. The only one i didnt do yet was the inspection for the camry so that fine ill have to pay which im ok with.


Is any of this on your drivers site with uber?


----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

One more thing, i added my Camry the day before and it says active on my account


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pay the ticket and dont do it again.

In DC, its $250 for not having a U sign.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow, when you're not getting effed by Uber corp, you're getting effed by local revenue collectors.

I'm so glad I live in a city where none of that extra BS is required.


----------



## egg64 (Sep 3, 2015)

The best you could probably do is have your Emblem tag printed out. It's an official document with the City of Chicago emblem visible and also the date at which it was issued. That might save one of your tickets.....not too sure what you can do about the other ones. Also not sure how much the fines are.

Sounds like you were at ORD or MDW dropping off and picking up (O'hare/Midway). The police and municipal tattletales are on us TIGHT and HARD to make mistakes and they regularly check for paperwork and emblems, they have a stick up their butt but I'm not at liberty to say why. You're never harassed or probed anywhere else in the city. Just make sure you got everything you need before you roll out.


----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

I have to go to a hearing in court. January 5th. I have my EMBLEM which is a chicago permit for the mkz vehicle but since i just added my camry i don't have one for that vehicle yet .


----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

I actually dropped off at united center for a hockey game and dropped off right in front never thinking it would be an issue and the police pull me over 5 seconds after my pax gets out. I added my camry yesterday to my account so i dont have an EMBLEM for my camry yet i do have one for my mkz issued from october. Im wondering if by the time uber gets theres done if it will be issued after today. Then in screwed with the fines. I was being very ignorant about how real this issue is. I emailed uber with no reply.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

It's no different than a trucker transporting goods across state lines. You must carry all proper paper work, insurnace, inspection papers, valid ID, and registration. You took on the job and should know the responsibilities.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

If I get tickets in Chicago and they're not movers, I'll flush them down the toilet.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> It's no different than a trucker transporting goods across state lines. You must carry all proper paper work, insurnace, inspection papers, valid ID, and registration. You took on the job and should known the responsibilities.


As you would carry proper paper work for personal vehicle any day of the year, even if you not Uber/lyfting.

Responsibility falls on your Ocj shoulders 100%.. If Uber didnt send you ..."whatever" to make your vehicle legit, then dont drive it. Common sense.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I can inbox you the number of an attorney you can speak with regarding the ticket hearing 400 W Superior, if you're interested. The attorney specialises Administrative Court hearings. He would be a good person to speak with, even if you don't decide to have him represent you at the hearings.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Large said:


> If I get tickets in Chicago and they're not movers, I'll flush them down the toilet.


The City is now requiring that TNC drivers do not have any outstanding fines.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

So I am curious after reading about this. I am a suburb driver, out in the Aurora area. I don't carry any of the stuff uber sent with me because it's not necessary for the area I stay in. I have had a couple airport runs from out this way, never got messed with. I am guessing I got lucky from reading this?

Whenever I drop my passenger off, I immediately turn off my app till I get far enough from Chicago. I won't do Chicago pick ups. I figured this was good enough since I am not available for pick ups in Chicago. After reading this , I am obviously going to be printing everything out and keeping it in my car. Seemed like I read this at the right time, since I was planning on trying to grab some airport runs this morning.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't believe how many people live in _show me your papers states_. How did any part of this nation reach a point where a perfectly normal and necessary activity become a heavily fined and regulated act with punishment for not walking in lockstep?!

Damn it people, they are NOT looking out for you, they are feasting on you and forcing you to conform.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sounds pretty minor to me. Judges are reasonable.

I have to ask if you were doing uber X. Or uber select.


----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

Can you please give me the number of fhe attorney? Chicabby

If my post helps someone else prevent this issue im glad i also never carried my EMBLEM paper because i never thought id go to chicago i hate the traffic over there.

One of my current questions is, will this be treated like when you don't have a license on you and then the fine gets dismissed in court. Maybe this type of court is different. Im hoping someone else made the same dumb mistake. Chicago financially is in a bad place right now so i know i have to pay fines there is no way around that.

Uberx in a 2014 camry


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The City is now requiring that TNC drivers do not have any outstanding fines.


LOL, well I have outstanding fines and I am still driving


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The City is now requiring that TNC drivers do not have any outstanding fines.


Had them since before I was a driver, nothing to do with tickets though but it's any debt to the city including a water bill


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> It's no different than a trucker transporting goods across state lines. You must carry all proper paper work, insurnace, inspection papers, valid ID, and registration. You took on the job and should known the responsibilities.


Just in case you get stopped and questioned by the SS um I mean police.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Can't you carry photos of these docs on your phone? I hate clutter in my car.


----------



## sammsmd (Aug 10, 2015)

I didn't read most of the replies but you got hit you 4 tickets 1) no id 2)no mpea emblem 3) no uber signage 4) probably a failure to display. If you go in to court the judge will drop probably everything except the failure to display which may be a couple hundred. Make sure you take everything that you have missing so you can show the judge that you had everything active for example your emblem should show an active date and expiration date. I believe you will have to go to 400 w superior you will speak to someone named Stewart I believe just show him all the stuff and he just might knock off the 3/4 tickets and you just pay the one. You do not have to wait for the court date to see Stewart. Hope this helps


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Ocj said:


> I have been doing uber for 2 weeks and my ignorance got the best of me. I'm using 2 cars for uber an mkz and a camry. I only have the uber papers in the mkz . Tonight i used the camry and when i was stopped after dropping off pax i was given 4 tickets.
> 
> I didn't have the uber picture id. No uber chicago registration. No vehicle inspection for uber.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this in chicago? I'm anxious and have court January 5. What should i expect can i get any dropped? What are the fines for each?


Yikes. Sounds bad. Is Home Depot hiring, per chance?


----------



## sammsmd (Aug 10, 2015)

I dont think a lawyer is necessary plus youll probably pay the lawyer and have to pay for that failure to display any ways. Just go to 400 w superior and youll wait in line by room 104 or 106 and talk to the gentleman in the office on the left or right entering the court room. You dont leave 400 W superior without paying someone "FACT" lol


----------



## 88dho (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

Ill keep everyone updated next month thanks for all the help


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yikes. Sounds bad. Is Home Depot hiring, per chance?


Maybe Amazon.com... Former Uber drivers could wind up being their HAPPIEST employees!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

JimS said:


> Can't you carry photos of these docs on your phone? I hate clutter in my car.


Get an envelope. And no pics allowed.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

In my app there is account --> documents with soft copies of all this stuff (AFAIK we dont have to display the U here in Seattle) .


----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

Update i got raped ...... 540 total. They dropped 3 and only gave me the no uber id fine for 540. It could have been worse .live and learn i hope this helps someone else


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> It's no different than a trucker transporting goods across state lines. You must carry all proper paper work, insurnace, inspection papers, valid ID, and registration. You took on the job and should know the responsibilities.


It's so nice you were here to give him a useless beatdown that answered none of his questions. How else would he have known he made a mistake?


----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

By the way there was at least 10 other people there so it's a nice way for chicago to make money if they do this daily.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ocj said:


> Update i got raped ...... 540 total. They dropped 3 and only gave me the no uber id fine for 540. It could have been worse .live and learn i hope this helps someone else


God damned liberal cities should be taken over with pitchforks and torches. I have no idea how US citizens allow this oppression and victimization for the city coffers. $540 for a f#$%ing id first offense?!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> As you would carry proper paper work for personal vehicle any day of the year, even if you not Uber/lyfting.
> 
> Responsibility falls on your Ocj shoulders 100%.. If Uber didnt send you ..."whatever" to make your vehicle legit, then dont drive it. Common sense.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ocj said:


> Update i got raped ...... 540 total. They dropped 3 and only gave me the no uber id fine for 540. It could have been worse .live and learn i hope this helps someone else


I'm sorry that you had to experience first hand the utter greed of the City Hearings at 400 W Superior.

I'm assuming you did not retain any of the attorneys that I'd recommended.


----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

Honestly i didn't , would it have been cheaper if i did? I thought the attorney fee would offset any savings. Also since it wasn't a moving violation i didn't much care


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ocj said:


> Honestly i didn't , would it have been cheaper if i did? I thought the attorney fee would offset any savings.


These Attorneys who specialize in City Administrative Hearings & Traffic Court offer their representation at very reasonable rates. It likely would have saved you $300 - $400 in this case. It would have been worth it.

(I know for a fact that having these Attorneys represent you in Traffic Court is worth it.)


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Assuming is one thing, calling, getting a price, and a quick consultation is usually free and then you can decide if $400 is less than $540.



Ocj said:


> Update i got raped ...... 540 total. They dropped 3 and only gave me the no uber id fine for 540. It could have been worse .live and learn i hope this helps someone else


No you weren't. You were barely felt up. Could have been in the thousands.


----------



## faux togg (Dec 25, 2015)

Chi1cabby any attorney names?, I have to go to court tomorrow.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

faux togg said:


> Chi1cabby any attorney names?, I have to go to court tomorrow.


You should have found an attorney two weeks before court date.

/SMH


----------

